# US rowing team member=upstanding citizen!



## NorthernRedneck

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/201...g-shorts-picture_n_1751178.html?utm_hp_ref=uk






 Not quite sure what to say about this.  Too funny!


----------



## Doc

OMG    
At least they could have taken the time to have all of their 'members' facing the same direction.


----------



## pirate_girl

Proof of how exciting winning an Olympic medal is!
Bravo! LOL


----------



## squerly

He said it's not even erect!  Jeeze, the guy sets the bar kinda high...


----------



## tiredretired

Are we even sure that's not one of his oars?


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe he takes that "STROKE" command too literally?


----------

